# FS  Skiers Edge III with assistant coach bar



## mishka (Sep 3, 2010)

For sale Skiers Edge III  with assistant coach bar, and poles. . This machine is in  excellent condition and show little, if any,  signs of use. Power bands is like new. 

No pics because like new condition  $300


----------



## Edd (Sep 3, 2010)

If I had the room that thing would be sold.


----------



## Sky (Sep 7, 2010)

mishka said:


> For sale Skiers Edge III  with assistant coach bar, and poles. . This machine is in  excellent condition and show little, if any,  signs of use. Power bands is like new.
> 
> No pics because like new condition  $300



I might have an interested party.

E-mail me @ Skyjgiven@gmail.com and I can connect you.


----------



## mishka (Sep 10, 2010)

Sky said:


> I might have an interested party.
> 
> E-mail me @ Skyjgiven@gmail.com and I can connect you.



Thank you Sky



Sold


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to help.  Glad it worked out.


----------



## marcski (Sep 14, 2010)

Sky said:


> Glad to help.  Glad it worked out.



10% Sales Commission???


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2010)

HA!  Naw...I know the guy...might get some reps in on his machine.  :>


----------

